
Linux adds TCP BBR congestion control (2016) - collinmanderson
https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/davem/net-next.git/commit/?id=0f8782ea14974ce992618b55f0c041ef43ed0b78
======
collinmanderson
This looks promising. I've been annoyed by "Bufferbloat" for over a decade and
find different solutions to the problem pretty fascinating.

The nice part about this solution is that it doesn't require making changes to
the individual nodes on the network (e.g. cable modem) in the way that other
solutions have required (small and fair queues). In fact, it only requires
changes on the sender (client) side.

It also appears to be able to avoid the usual packet-drops of regular TCP
congestion control.

